# how long from start to finish to adopt? xx



## jazzylou (Nov 17, 2012)

hi everyone.. im new here.
me and DH are so lucky to have two naturally concieved children, i myself was in care and weve been thinking lately about adopting, ive always wanted to foster but i think adoption is more for us, my DH and i are looking to try adopting in a years time, but i was just wondering how long it took for everyone to finally adopt from start to finish. i have so much love to give and would love to adopt a child that is not fortunate enough to have parents that can look after them.
  all your advice and stories would be much appreciated, xxxx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Jazzylou,

I havn't been through the process myself yet but from the research I have done it can vary from authority to authority and also on your individual circumstances combined with the circumstances of the little one involved. A general rule seems to be somewhere between 12mths - 2years. 12mths being a very quick process.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi, as shining star says it can vary, we were 2 years from initial inquiry to placement, thats includes 6 month wait following negative IVF cycle & during that time we moved authoritys as our local one was very slow taking people up for assessment due to staffing problems , our home study lasted about 6 months then we waited 6 months to be matched to our little boy but I know people who's process was much quicker xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

it took us 1 yr from info evening to being approved, then 1 yr to bring DD home..so 2 years in total..


kj x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

We've bucked the trend a bit (sorry!).  If everything goes as planned, we'll be 10 months from start of home study to placement.  But the first bit was truncated because we switched agencies before formally applying, and the last bit is going unusually fast.


----------



## sevsxp (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Jazzylou,

However here is our brief timeline.
March 2010 - Prep Group
Sept 2010 - Home study started
March 2011 - Went to panel got approval
May 2011 - First heard about our Son
Jun 2011 - Matching Panel
July 2011 - Little one moved in (aged 2)
Apr 2012 - Got final adoption order (HE IS OURS !!)
Sept 2012 - First heard about his younger sibling
Nov 2012 - Going to panel for his younger sibling (hopefully)
Dec 2012 - Younger sibling plans to move in (assuming we get approval - he will be 9 months then)

Hope it helps and good luck....
s.


----------



## Kestra (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

We managed to get it all done in less than an average pregnancy!
We started the home study in May 2011 and we matched with our little man in Decemeber 2011 and he came home February 2012. It would have been quicker if Christmas hadn't been in that way. Our LA can be varied as some I know have waited 18mths after approval for placement.

Good luck

Kestra x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Think the picture is everyone is different our story

Initial enquiry April 2010 
6 month wait after ivf 
Sept 2010 info evening
Nov 2010 prep course
Dec-march 2011homestudy 
Delay due to hysterectomy 
Approved June 2011
3 month delay due to close family bereavement
Linked to our amazing daughter in Oct 2011
Matched Nov 2011
Met bubba 2011 
Finally through court 11 July 2012

Good luck x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,

It took us about 1 year & 2 months from initial application to placement, but we were quite unusual in that we were matched with our lo the very same week that we were approved.

Lots of luck to you.

Anj x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

For us it was 21 months from initial phonecall enquiry to our son being placed with us.
Good luck with your journey
Love Crusoe x


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi
We contacted our LA in Feb 2011 and our little boy was place with us in December 2011!


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

We submitted the official application in Feb 2011 and it took 7 months to get on the prep course but since that it has gone quite quickly.  Prep course finished in November 11, we started HS in Jan 12, Panel in June 12 and match successfully in Sept 12 and are waiting for our LO to come home probably in Jan 13.  So will be 23 months from 1st application to introductions (hopefully).  We were told that was very quick but having read other replies it appears not


----------

